# ISO Broccoli Cheese Casserole recipe



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Am thinking of taking a Broccoli Cheese casserole to Thanksgiving dinner, and have never made it before. Any ideas?  I'm hoping that I can make it with what I have on hand, but will go back to the store if need be. I have frozen broccoli, so I hope that will work. it was on sale today. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 20, 2012)

It has to include bacon. I make a broccoli cheese dish with wild rice and bacon. I toss in celery, onion, some chicken stock, and make a cheese sauce using a couple of different kinds of cheese. It is sort of a "whatever I have on hand" dish and I don't really have a recipe. Here's one that is sort of like what I do (but I don't use canned soup):

Broccoli Cheese Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 144537

And I usually include some cream cheese or Neuchatel cheese, a bit of blue, some white cheddar, smoked gouda...no CHEEZ WHIZ!


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

I have bacon in the freezer too!  I can do bacon. That sounds yummy.I think I could just throw something together too, but when taking it somewhere, I don't like to experiment as much in case it doesn't turn out like I think it will.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2012)

I do a make as I go, and quite similar to CWS's, and it usually includes Velveeta and Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup, a dash or two of soy sauce and lots of fresh ground black pepper.  It's nice with extra mushrooms and toasted slivered almonds, sometimes low fat cream cheese stirred in.


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks CWS and Dawg. Now you know that I won't be adding any mushrooms. I guess if you like that sort of thing. . I'm still thinking that whatever I end up doing, bacon is still a great idea. I think I have some cream of celery soup. Maybe that will work. It is a good thing that I still have a little time.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It has to include bacon. I make a broccoli cheese dish with wild rice and bacon. I toss in celery, onion, some chicken stock, and make a cheese sauce using a couple of different kinds of cheese. It is sort of a "whatever I have on hand" dish and I don't really have a recipe. Here's one that is sort of like what I do (but I don't use canned soup):
> 
> Broccoli Cheese Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 144537
> 
> And I usually include some cream cheese or Neuchatel cheese, a bit of blue, some white cheddar, smoked gouda...no CHEEZ WHIZ!




This thread has intrigued me.  My family loves rice.  And bacon.

The recipe made me chuckle.  Fresh broccoli and canned soup and Whiz?  Plus the amounts seem way off.

I would love to make something like you do with the wild rice, bacon and mornay sauce.  Could you share an approximation of a recipe ?  I don't cook with recipes most of the time either so I understand.  Just general instructions are enough.

Tnx


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds like you might want A broccoli dish for thanksgiving too , Jennyema. it sure beats green bean casserole IMHO!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It has to include bacon. I make a broccoli cheese dish with wild rice and bacon. I toss in celery, onion, some chicken stock, and make a cheese sauce using a couple of different kinds of cheese. It is sort of a "whatever I have on hand" dish and I don't really have a recipe. Here's one that is sort of like what I do (but I don't use canned soup):
> 
> Broccoli Cheese Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 144537
> 
> And I usually include some cream cheese or Neuchatel cheese, a bit of blue, some white cheddar, smoked gouda...no CHEEZ WHIZ!



That one sounds nice, thanks CWS


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2012)

Our Family Favorite

1 cup uncooked instant rice 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/4 cup  milk 
4 ounces  processed cheese, cubed (such as Velveeta ) 
2 tablespoons butter or stick margarine, softened 
2 (10-ounce) packages frozen chopped broccoli, thawed and drained 
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup, undiluted 


Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°.

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl, and spoon into a 2-quart casserole. Bake at 350° for 45 minutes.


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2012)

Forgot - I also will blanch some carrots, califlower and broccoli  and then add them instead of the  2 boxes of broccoli


----------



## chopper (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I can do that one Letscook. I don't have (or like) cream if mushroom soup, but I do have cream of chicken and cream of celery downstairs I think. I'm guessing I could substitute one of those. Also, I found some velveta that was sharp cheddar flavor. I picked it up in case I need it for anything-maybe that will be good. Thanks so much.


----------



## chopper (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh darn, no instant rice. I wonder if I could use cooked rice. white or brown??? (I have those)  I don't have wild rice like CWS suggested either.......


----------



## Rackula (Nov 21, 2012)

IMO, baking/cooking green vegetables THAT LONG turns them into an awful, battleship green. Not too appetizing to look at. I'd sooner roast cauliflower. It tastes faboosh, and needs nothing more than cut into florets. Toss with a tiny bit of olive oil and S&P. Done. And serveable at any temperature. 

But, whatever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2012)

either one of those soups will work you could always add mushrooms to it if you like them.
I have used leftover cooked rice and made this. No problem


----------



## chopper (Nov 21, 2012)

letscook said:
			
		

> either one of those soups will work you could always add mushrooms to it if you like them.
> I have used leftover cooked rice and made this. No problem



Thanks.  I am thinking of using the cream of celery. I think that will be nice. I will cook up some rice tonight and use that in the morning when I put it all together. I don't have mushrooms because I don't eat them. I will go with brown rice for the earthy taste. Thanks again.


----------



## chopper (Nov 21, 2012)

Rackula said:
			
		

> IMO, baking/cooking green vegetables THAT LONG turns them into an awful, battleship green. Not too appetizing to look at. I'd sooner roast cauliflower. It tastes faboosh, and needs nothing more than cut into florets. Toss with a tiny bit of olive oil and S&P. Done. And serveable at any temperature.
> 
> But, whatever floats your boat, I guess.



The broccoli will be frozen when I put it in. I've had this kind of dish before and really liked it, but I have never made it. So, I guess you would say that it floats my boat. 

Thanks again everyone. You are the best. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm probably too late with this....the one traditional dish that my family insists on for every holiday meal is Broccoli Cheese Casserole.  
It has evolved over the years from just broccoli to broccoli and cauliflower and then to the addition of carrots  and sometimes onions as well.  I lightly steam the veggies ( you could use frozen, but they will will be more watery, so you need to make your sauce thicker)

2lbs broccoli
 (enough for a 2qt. casserole) or any combo of broccoli, cauliflower and or baby carrots.

2 C  Cheese sauce 
(your favorite) sometimes I make mine with sharp cheddar and cream cheese (basic white sauce add favorite cheese, salt and pepper, white wine or chicken broth if sauce is too thick.  (You want it thick for this dish)

1/2 C seasoned bread  crumbs
 ( like progresso Italian)

2T butter

Lightly steam veggies ( they must be no more than tender crisp) and place in casserole dish.  In the meantime, melt the butter in a small saucepan or skillet over low heat and add the breadcrumbs cook and stir until crumbs are nicely browned.  Pour cheese sauce over veggies and sprinkle crumbs over top.  Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes  you can alter this recipe to suit your tastes,  I sometimes use less or more bread crumbs and cheese sauce.  Doesn't matter it's good every time


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you LC, sounds great!



letscook said:


> Our Family Favorite
> 
> 1 cup uncooked instant rice
> 1/2 cup chopped onion
> ...


----------



## chopper (Nov 22, 2012)

I used Letscook's recipe and made some changes. I actually combined that one with CWS's "recipe." it's in the oven now.


----------



## chopper (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies. You are the greatest.


----------



## chopper (Nov 22, 2012)

Everyone loved it!  I brought home an empty dish!!!  I did use the velveta cheese in it, but also put real cheddar cheese on top. I got lots of complements, and I gave the credit to DC and my friends here. it was a nice change from the usual items on the menu!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> I used Letscook's recipe and made some changes. I actually combined that one with CWS's "recipe." it's in the oven now.


Did I include a recipe? I am soooooo bad, I don't use a recipe...if I do, it is akin to a diving board--I just dive into the deep end. Waiting to hear how it turned out...usually when I use frozen broc., I defrost and squeeze out excess moisture...


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> Everyone loved it!  I brought home an empty dish!!!  I did use the velveta cheese in it, but also put real cheddar cheese on top. I got lots of complements, and I gave the credit to DC and my friends here. it was a nice change from the usual items on the menu!


Cool! So, do you now have a recipe?I for got that I usually add slivered almonds, but it sounds as if it was a hit--I assume you included BACON!


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Cool! So, do you now have a recipe?I for got that I usually add slivered almonds, but it sounds as if it was a hit--I assume you included BACON!



Yes ma'am!  That is why the dish came back empty I am sure!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 23, 2012)

Speaking of recipes....  How about the final version, Chopper?  Please?


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, ok. Here is what I did:

Chopper's Thanksgiving Day Broccoli dish

1/2 lb. Bacon cooked crisp and crumbled
2 14 oz. bags broccoli florets (I chopped them while frozen)
1 cup cooked brown rice
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
6 oz.cubed sharp cheddar velveta cheese
2 tablespoons butter - softened
1 can cream of chicken soup (do NOT add water)
1/2 cup Sharp cheddar cheese (shredded)
celery salt, black pepper, poultry seasoning 

Mix all ingredients except the cheddar cheese together in a large bowl. 
Put into 9x13 inch glass baking dish sprayed with Pam. Top with shredded cheddar cheese. 
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you Chops, sounds delicious


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2012)

+1  Cut, pasted and printed.  Looks delicious and easy.  Just my style.


----------



## letscook (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad it all worked out for you chopper.


----------



## chopper (Nov 24, 2012)

letscook said:
			
		

> Glad it all worked out for you chopper.



Thanks to all of you, it was a success!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fabulous to hear Chops


----------

